# A couple foster kitten questions...



## adoptanapbt (May 21, 2007)

It has been years since I fostered baby kittens, but I just took in a mom & kitten from the Merced shelter that were sent from the Justine shelter for euthanasia. The kitten I was told was 9wks old is just about 6wks old, but mom is too wild for me to leave him w/ mom. Baby (Clyde) is hissy but handleable, so I'm wondering if there is any great advantage/disadvantage to keeping him as a singleton vs taking in another, more outgoing kitten of the same age for Clyde to play with & to speed up his taming process?

Also, he was asleep today and I called to him, yelled, clapped, set off an ultrasonic bark thingy (I believe that is the technical term :wink: ), and he did not wake up. When he was awake a few minutes later, I set off the ultrasonic thingy and his ear did twitch. Is he deaf, or is it normal for 5-6wk kittens to sleep that soundly? 

TIA for any advice/help!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

adoptanapbt said:


> "thingy" (I believe that is the technical term :wink:


Hey, you speak my language! I constantly ask the husband where the sh-sh-thing is so I can air up the tires.

Exactly how wild is mom? If you can place them both in a small bathroom with an enclosed place for them to sleep and have food/water/litterbox available. Go in and sit quietly with them, talk to them or read. I would sometimes lay down on the bathmat and read so I was not 'towering' over them. (though I usually only fostered kitten litters with no mothers...)
Once or twice a day offer canned cat food on a flat plate. Sit with them while they eat it and slowly get closer and eventually able to touch them.
Good luck with your two...
Heidi
ps...I grew up in Tracy, a bit northwest of Merced.


----------

